# Wood heater/fireplace without baffle plate



## I_hate_the_cold (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey all, glad I stumbled across this site! I've learned some useful things already.


To cut a long question short and without it becoming too incoherent: Is it okay to have my fire operating without the baffle plate in there? (I'm pretty sure that's the name of it, almost 100% certain) 

I removed it to clean the build up of soot, etc and found that I'm able to fit *A LOT* more wood in the heater with it removed. But the problem is, I'm worried about having it burning without it in there as I'm not entirely sure of its function or purpose. I wouldn't be able to afford repairs if it were to damage the heater, and it's also a worry regarding carbon monoxide etc. 


Attached image is what I mean by ''Wood heater'' I apologize if my terminology is off, as I'm Australian.


----------



## zogger (Jul 26, 2014)

You can fit more wood, but..lose efficiency. You'll be cutting/splitting/stacking/burning more wood, for the same heat, just to say you did. Not seeing any gains here.

Conversely, I am trying to figure out how to add a baffle in the dragon here, precisely for better efficiency.


----------



## stihly dan (Jul 26, 2014)

What he said, you will fit more would in and use more. the baffle helps keep the heat from going up the chimney.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep, lost efficiency, big time. And also the possibility of damaging the flue pipe/chimney from overheating it during a ripping fire...


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2014)

Not only will you burn more wood, but the larger load will not burn as long as a smaller load with baffle in place.


----------



## DarcyMcGuirk (Nov 21, 2018)

sunfish said:


> Not only will you burn more wood, but the larger load will not burn as long as a smaller load with baffle in place.


Yes, you are right. I am experiencing good performances. I bought my wood heater from Sydney Heaters
Thanks!


----------

